# Low power full range system



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Here is a little something I was playing around with today. They are Rethm Saadhana speakers with Lowther DX55 drivers being driven with a whopping 1.5 watts per channel from a DIY 6DN7 amp. The little boxes on either side of the yellow amp are sub amps that drive the 6" subs built into each back cabinet (two piece design).


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Those look very interesting. My guess is they are a fairly cheap speaker and very light.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I bet they are at least 25-30 pounds each and probably cost a minimum of a $300-400 EACH!!!

I _think_ they look interesting... but I am not absolutely sure. Is that a baby bottle nipple twitter?


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

The speakers weight in around 72 pounds each and cost new in 2007 $7895. No, I didn't pay that or anywhere close.

The wooden dowel is a speaker phase plug.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, those are wild looking speakers. Is it a tapped horn on both sides?


----------



## Nuwisha (Apr 21, 2013)

How do they sound? 


They certainly are a conversation piece.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

dougc said:


> Wow, those are wild looking speakers. Is it a tapped horn on both sides?


They are more of a folded horn. The front cabinet hold the full range driver with a range of 75Hz to 20kHz. The rear cabinet holds a 6" sub powered by the external amp.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> I bet they are at least 25-30 pounds each and probably cost a minimum of a $300-400 EACH!!!
> 
> I _think_ they look interesting... but I am not absolutely sure. *Is that a baby bottle nipple twitter?*


Thanks Sonnie!!!! That's exactly what I was thinking!!!! I've never seen a plug like that before! However, that speaker design itself is very familiar...I can't remember were I saw it before...It's driving me nuts:scratch:!!!!


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

Wardsweb said:


> They are more of a folded horn. The front cabinet hold the full range driver with a range of 75Hz to 20kHz. The rear cabinet holds a 6" sub powered by the external amp.


What's the sensitivity on these Lowthers? Also, have you compared them to the Voxativ Ampeggio's at all? I know the Ampeggio's cost about $21,000 more than yours, but they are built on a similar premise (well the Voxativ speakers didn't incorporate a sub  )


----------



## mark62 (Nov 5, 2013)

i bet they would great with a little class T amp with about 5wpc.


----------



## fmw (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks nice. My first power amp was a monster compared to yours. It produced 12 watts monaural.


----------

